# Pics of a VERY Fugly Yearling



## Domino13011 (Aug 10, 2009)

He's not fugly at all! He's adorable... I love the marking on his back leg.


----------



## csimkunas6 (Apr 18, 2010)

Domino13011 said:


> He's not fugly at all! He's adorable... I love the marking on his back leg.


Thank you! LOL...I think he'll turn out to be just what Im looking for....at times, I think he looks like he is maturing great, and looking like a horse....and then there are days, like today, LOL....where all I can see is a growing yearling, which obviously he is 

Thanks again


----------



## Horsesdontlie (Mar 11, 2011)

-blocks rodeo's ears- He isn't fugly...hes just going through his awkward phase okay? Give the poor guy a break. xP

I think he is adorable. Haha And I just Love his markings!


----------



## csimkunas6 (Apr 18, 2010)

Horsesdontlie said:


> -blocks rodeo's ears- He isn't fugly...hes just going through his awkward phase okay? Give the poor guy a break. xP
> 
> I think he is adorable. Haha And I just Love his markings!


Hahhahah, thats too funny....of course I never say anything negative while around Rodeo! LOL...Hes a very sensitive guy, and of course he thinks he is "a womans gift" LOL

But yes, he is going through another awkward phase for sure! I was kinda hoping we were done with them, but obviously not!! Haha

His markings are unique. Not quite like Jakes, lol, but def different!


----------



## Monty77 (Aug 8, 2011)

He is a really handsome young horse. He is very flashy.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## csimkunas6 (Apr 18, 2010)

Monty77 said:


> He is a really handsome young horse. He is very flashy.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Oh why thank you!! That means a lot!! My hubby tells me how "good looking" of a horse he is all the time


----------



## sommsama09 (Oct 28, 2010)

Hes too cute <3 *grabby hands*


----------



## Poseidon (Oct 1, 2010)

I think Abby has him beat by a long shot... I have no clue how old she actually is in this picture because it's the one on her papers but










So unfortunate... But she turned out pretty well.


----------



## Gidget (Jan 19, 2010)

well is is in his dangly stage!...How old..did he just turn a yearling or no?

Stormy if a yearling and she is going there a cute stage right now..she is so adorable but she is really butt high.

Love rodeo..what are you plans wiht him


----------



## DraftyAiresMum (Jun 1, 2011)

csimkunas6 said:


> But yes, he is going through another awkward phase for sure! I was kinda hoping we were done with them, but obviously not!! Haha


If my twenty-seven-month-old is still going through awkward phases, then your 18-month-old has to, too! :twisted:

I love Rodeo! He's such a handsome guy.


----------



## HorseLovinLady (Jul 18, 2011)

Rodeo isn't fugly at all!! He's quite handsome!!! :smile:


----------



## Maeras (Oct 9, 2011)

I love them in the 'yearling stage'! One minute they're butt-high and gangly as heck, the next they're starting to actually look like a proper horse.
Rodeo is gorgeous!


----------



## Red Gate Farm (Aug 28, 2011)

He's a lovely young man 

Camera tip: If your husband is tall, have him crouch a bit when taking the picture. Line up the view through the camera with the mid point of the horse's shoulder to get a truer horizontal perspective. When you take a picture pointing _down_ onto a horse, it makes the horse look shorter than he is.


----------



## Tianimalz (Jan 6, 2009)

Awwww, gotta love the gangly phase!! In contrast Rodeo looks pretty darn good for a yearling, he's going to be so handsome when he grows into himself...

*whispers* At least he doesn't look like a mule like Indie did her yearling year.

And LOL! Not happy being made to behave, love the pictures, they're sooo adorable


----------



## AngieLee (Feb 20, 2011)

I love rodeo  in some pictures his bum looks fine lol he'll grow into a very handsom young feller


----------



## csimkunas6 (Apr 18, 2010)

sommsama09 said:


> Hes too cute <3 *grabby hands*


Haha, thank you!



Poseidon said:


> I think Abby has him beat by a long shot... I have no clue how old she actually is in this picture because it's the one on her papers but
> 
> 
> 
> ...


LOL.....she turned into a lovely horse IMO.....but boy....she sure did go through an ugly duckling stage didnt she?! LOL



Gidget said:


> well is is in his dangly stage!...How old..did he just turn a yearling or no?
> 
> Stormy if a yearling and she is going there a cute stage right now..she is so adorable but she is really butt high.
> 
> Love rodeo..what are you plans wiht him


Rodeo just turned 18months old, so a year and a half! My plans for him are Western and English riding, maybe a bit of showing WAYYYYY down the line, lol, but for the most part just a trail horse 



DraftyAiresMum said:


> If my twenty-seven-month-old is still going through awkward phases, then your 18-month-old has to, too! :twisted:
> 
> I love Rodeo! He's such a handsome guy.


Hahaha very very true!! Thank you! 



HorseLovinLady said:


> Rodeo isn't fugly at all!! He's quite handsome!!! :smile:


Thank you! That means a lot 



Maeras said:


> I love them in the 'yearling stage'! One minute they're butt-high and gangly as heck, the next they're starting to actually look like a proper horse.
> Rodeo is gorgeous!


Exactly!! Some days he looks fine, others, Im just like "what did I get myself into" ****



Red Gate Farm said:


> He's a lovely young man
> 
> Camera tip: If your husband is tall, have him crouch a bit when taking the picture. Line up the view through the camera with the mid point of the horse's shoulder to get a truer horizontal perspective. When you take a picture pointing _down_ onto a horse, it makes the horse look shorter than he is.


Thank you! Thanks for the tips.....most likely this was just a one time thing, wanted to try to get some confo tips, but as Im sure you can see, my hubby's not too good at taking pics of horses 



Tianimalz said:


> Awwww, gotta love the gangly phase!! In contrast Rodeo looks pretty darn good for a yearling, he's going to be so handsome when he grows into himself...
> 
> *whispers* At least he doesn't look like a mule like Indie did her yearling year.
> 
> And LOL! Not happy being made to behave, love the pictures, they're sooo adorable


Hahah compared to some Ive seen, he is looking great! LOL. Thank you though! He is a very smart boy, and once I handed him over to my husband, he knew what he could get away with, and did, until I got a hold of him again! LOL



AngieLee said:


> I love rodeo  in some pictures his bum looks fine lol he'll grow into a very handsom young feller


I agree! Thats how he is though. Ill go out there one day, like a few days ago, and he looked great, and actually even!! I was so excited, go out a few days later, and hes butt high! LOL


----------



## caleybooth (Mar 11, 2011)

AWWW He's gorgeous! He'll grow out of it. I raise english mastiffs and they grow like a see-saw. Their butts will get high and then the front will catch up, then their butts will get high again. Lol, they go through this crazy growing for their first two years or so.


----------



## csimkunas6 (Apr 18, 2010)

caleybooth said:


> AWWW He's gorgeous! He'll grow out of it. I raise english mastiffs and they grow like a see-saw. Their butts will get high and then the front will catch up, then their butts will get high again. Lol, they go through this crazy growing for their first two years or so.


Haha thats too funny!! Hes been doing that since I got him early this year. He has always seemed to be a bit more butt high than anything. So if he doesnt grow out of it, I wont be surprised 

As far as his hind end, I love it!! LOL....I love his front end as well, just wish it would catch up!


----------



## randomrider92 (Jun 6, 2011)

Have you got socks for eyes ;P? He's so lush. You're quite lucky. That back left sock is so interesting! Never seen anything like it.


----------



## csimkunas6 (Apr 18, 2010)

randomrider92 said:


> Have you got socks for eyes ;P? He's so lush. You're quite lucky. That back left sock is so interesting! Never seen anything like it.


Haha thank you! His back sock is very different isnt it? I posted a pic of his brother a little while back...he has the same marking going up his leg as Rodeo does


----------



## ItzKayley (Jun 8, 2011)

Fugly? Hand him over!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## csimkunas6 (Apr 18, 2010)

ItzKayley said:


> Fugly? Hand him over!
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Hahaha Ill pass on that one! ****

In all honestly though, I think he is maturing very nice! Not going to have the best confo, but which horse does? He has his faults, I know what they are and thats that 

He could have the worst confo, and I would love him just the same as if he had the best confo! IMO, personality, and willingness is by far more important that confo, but thats just me


----------



## Endiku (Dec 6, 2010)

hey, he's still got plenty of time! If he's 'fugly' Sour was downright disgusting.
Ewe-neck, mutton withers (I still refer to her as my little sheepie xD) roachy looking back, huge head...she was quite the little beau. *cough*




















Thank God for her father. She's actually a decent piece of horseflesh now, if I do say so myself ;P


----------



## csimkunas6 (Apr 18, 2010)

Endiku said:


> hey, he's still got plenty of time! If he's 'fugly' Sour was downright disgusting.
> Ewe-neck, mutton withers (I still refer to her as my little sheepie xD) roachy looking back, huge head...she was quite the little beau. *cough*
> 
> 
> ...




Hahahha, awww she wasnt so bad......shes turned out beautifully as well!! She is a very cute little horse now, in my opinion anyways


----------



## Endiku (Dec 6, 2010)

:lol: thank goodness too. Being both ugly AND mean were _not_ working for her. Now that she's cute, it's a bit more tolerable. No one can hate a pretty horse 

I'm just glad that her mane grew out. It was horrible when I first got her.

I personally think Rodeo's going to be a fine looking young man. His pasterns still seem a tad long to me, but everything else it completely typical of a yearling. And even if he doesn't turn out to be perfect, his coloring and personality will definately make up for it xD


----------



## csimkunas6 (Apr 18, 2010)

Endiku said:


> :lol: thank goodness too. Being both ugly AND mean were _not_ working for her. Now that she's cute, it's a bit more tolerable. No one can hate a pretty horse
> 
> I'm just glad that her mane grew out. It was horrible when I first got her.
> 
> I personally think Rodeo's going to be a fine looking young man. His pasterns still seem a tad long to me, but everything else it completely typical of a yearling. And even if he doesn't turn out to be perfect, his coloring and personality will definately make up for it xD


BTW....I just read Sour's story.....didnt know any of that. Very interesting! She sure seems like a typical mare!! Hahah

I agree, his pasterns do seem a little long to me as well. Im curious as if they will get thicker, as a friend of mine said that they could!? So who knows, if not, they'll just have to be supported, and protected the best that they can be! But yes, his personality will surely make up for it! LOL Thanks!


----------



## Buckcherry (Nov 18, 2010)

You want to see ugly.... This was Artie when we first got him...Just 2 yrs








And now 2 1/2


----------



## csimkunas6 (Apr 18, 2010)

Buckcherry said:


> You want to see ugly.... This was Artie when we first got him...Just 2 yrs
> View attachment 76880
> 
> 
> ...


Hahha, oh my....Im sorry

Honestly though, he has matured very nicely IMO....would have never guessed he went through a "fugly" stage! LOL


----------



## Buckcherry (Nov 18, 2010)

Yes he was ugly LOL


----------



## csimkunas6 (Apr 18, 2010)

Buckcherry said:


> Yes he was ugly LOL


He was just going through a big head, skinny neck, funky looking stage....lol, thats how I see Rodeo as right now!

Really though, I love how he looks now, he looks very well put together!!


----------



## Endiku (Dec 6, 2010)

csimkunas6 said:


> BTW....I just read Sour's story.....didnt know any of that. Very interesting! She sure seems like a typical mare!! Hahah
> 
> I agree, his pasterns do seem a little long to me as well. Im curious as if they will get thicker, as a friend of mine said that they could!? So who knows, if not, they'll just have to be supported, and protected the best that they can be! But yes, his personality will surely make up for it! LOL Thanks!


haha, yes- she's most likely got the longest biography on here! She's had quite the interesting life and still acts like the world's out to get her sometimes, but as you said- she's a typical mare xD bossy, bossy, bossy. Good think I'm just as bad as she is  we make quite the pair.

I don't really see them thickening much. Maybe a bit. He could always grow into them though; so they don't seem so gangly. But if they dont, then yes. I'm sure that a good diet and some leg wraps during more strenuous workouts will fix that problem easily.


----------



## csimkunas6 (Apr 18, 2010)

Endiku said:


> haha, yes- she's most likely got the longest biography on here! She's had quite the interesting life and still acts like the world's out to get her sometimes, but as you said- she's a typical mare xD bossy, bossy, bossy. Good think I'm just as bad as she is  we make quite the pair.
> 
> I don't really see them thickening much. Maybe a bit. He could always grow into them though; so they don't seem so gangly. But if they dont, then yes. I'm sure that a good diet and some leg wraps during more strenuous workouts will fix that problem easily.




Hah...well they do say that our pets/animals that we are around tend to act like us, or vice versa....I know Rodeo does, which is probably why we get along so well. Hes just a big goof! LOL

But yes, luckily, I didnt buy him to go and win the KY Derby, or win Grand Prix dressage on! Hah....I think he'll be just fine for what I want him for!


----------



## kim_angel (Oct 16, 2007)

I think he's cute!!


----------

